
Reflections of a 5 years of bootstrapped, profitable and proud startup - skrish
https://medium.com/@ichbinhari/reflections-5-years-of-pickyourtrail-76f5fbcfda0d
======
skrish
This is one of the companies I admire a lot and I also know the founders. I
happened to go to their new office opening ceremony today evening to
congratulate them. I thought the story is worth sharing as this is a company
that is built in my part of the world (and hometown) Chennai. :-) Hope you
enjoy reading this.

